# Getting 720p channel full screen?



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

Anyway to get 720p broadcast like Fox and ESPN from Directv to display on full screen? On 106" screen, bars are added to reduce to 65" or so on all sides. I can change res to 1080i and get full screen, but results in some judder watching basketball (CFI has limited effect). Would like 720p at full 106" if possible. Also hit Directv forum. Thanks for any help.

Dustin


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sounds like an issue with your TV. I never had any problems getting full screen pictures when I had DirecTV. Does the TV have a “zoom” function?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Sounds like an issue with your TV. I never had any problems getting full screen pictures when I had DirecTV. Does the TV have a “zoom” function?
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I'm feeding to preprocessor going to BenQ W7000 projector. I have DirecTV set to Native 'ON' and have all resolutions selected in settings for video. Can't figure out what setting on DirecTV or projector is 'wrong' to reduce 720p picture to 65" or so instead of full 106". Only occurs with 720p channels.

Dustin


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What's in between the DirecTV box and the pj? Have you checked those settings?


----------



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

mechman said:


> What's in between the DirecTV box and the pj? Have you checked those settings?


A Marantz AV7005 preprocessor. I'll check the settings out on it. Fairly new to HT...didn't realize the settings on prepro would cause such an issue. If you have any input on how the settings on it would cause my issue, I'd appreciate it. Thanks.

Dustin


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

A couple of other things to check:


What aspect ratio is the projector set at?
On your DirecTV IRD, do you have the 720p box checked under TV Resolutions?


----------



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

mechman said:


> A couple of other things to check:
> 
> 
> What aspect ratio is the projector set at?
> On your DirecTV IRD, do you have the 720p box checked under TV Resolutions?


Aspect at 16:9, and all resolutions picked...480 through 1080p.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think there's a 16:9 selection for a BenQ pj IIRC. I think you're giving me the DirecTV IRD info there. Check the projector's menu under Display. I believe it should be set to Anamorphic.


----------



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

mechman said:


> I don't think there's a 16:9 selection for a BenQ pj IIRC. I think you're giving me the DirecTV IRD info there. Check the projector's menu under Display. I believe it should be set to Anamorphic.


Ahh...it's set to 'real' I believe. One thing I didn't clarify is that the broadcasted basketball or football game is reduced. Commercials are full screen. Don't think that changes the solution, but FYI.

I have a feeling going to 'Ana.' will fix it. Thanks, and will let you know.


----------



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

mechman said:


> I don't think there's a 16:9 selection for a BenQ pj IIRC. I think you're giving me the DirecTV IRD info there. Check the projector's menu under Display. I believe it should be set to Anamorphic.


Switching to Anamorphic did the trick (was on 'Real'). 720p full screen for sports looks great. Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent! :T


----------

